# GPS72H Garmin



## Rosi (22. Januar 2017)

Ich habe mir vorgenommen mich in diesem Jahr mit dem GPS zu versöhnen. Wir verstehen uns nicht und ich habe einige Fragen.
Kann man da eine Seekarte rauf laden? Wenn ja, wie geht das?

Welche Software brauche ich, damit mein PC das Gerät lesen kann?


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: GPS72H Garmin*

Zu altes modell.  Brauchst 78s um Karten hochzuladen. 
Kannst nur selbsterstellte Karten benutzen und waypoints.trackpoint,route points verwenden.

Zeitaufwendig und da nur 500 waypoints verfuegbar beings benutzen. Kauf dir ein neues modell


----------



## Rosi (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: GPS72H Garmin*

Ja Danke, dann lade ich mir lieber Navionics aufs Handy.


----------

